# Any a' ya'll down yunders in that thea south-land?



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

HELLO. . . 

Anyone home. . . 

SE Tennessee here, (Chattanooga), just speaking up in this empty space.


----------



## SPINDAWG (Aug 24, 2003)

*Just recently moved to Cleveland.*

A little bit north of you. I live near the Ocoee region.Didn't think there would any good riding around here but I was wrong. There's alot of climbing here! I especially like climbing Chilhowee mnt, 7 miles straight up! Got to love it!


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*ratcheer*

'bout decided I had the whole se to m'self.


----------



## jaybike (Oct 26, 2003)

Been riding the trainer here in rainy northwest louisiana. i can't wait till we get some warmer days--at least in the 50's would be nice.


----------



## niteschaos (Apr 19, 2002)

Been riding in the rain and after the sleet in Atlanta. I dress up like the Michelin man when it gets below 45.


----------



## deadlegs (Jan 28, 2004)

*How's the knee, 12x23?*

Are you going to have it healed enough for 3ST 3Mtn?



12x23 said:


> 'bout decided I had the whole se to m'self.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*I'm working on it*



deadlegs said:


> Are you going to have it healed enough for 3ST 3Mtn?


Its been giving me some problems, but I'll be at 3s and Cheaha with one leg minimum.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 6, 2004)

Just moved south to Knoxvegas from Bahston... Why is there soo many [email protected] dogs around here?  Orange is ugly...  

Actually I kinda like the place...


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*So, does N'thn KY count as Southeast*

I live 10 miles south of Cincinnati, Ohio over the river. We feel southern, but we dip our feet into the northern pool almost everyday. No mountains in my area, but lots of steep hills in and out of the numerous river valleys.


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

Let's do a little test and see;
1 Does the mother-in-law ever run into the room and shout, "Hey, y'all come look at this before it flushes !!"
2 If the front porch on the trailer falls will more than three dogs die?
3 Does the '82 Camaro have one of more body panels color-mismatched?
4 Do you have one of Dale Jr's tars in the living room used as a cocktail table?
5 Do you have a bumper sticker that reads, "Honk If You Love Cheetos"?


If you answer yes to one or more I'd say you're in. ;-)


----------



## PaulCL (Jan 29, 2000)

*I think I passed this test*

I ain't got no yesems to the questions above but I do have...

-more tattoos than teeth
-a "# 3" on each one of my pickups
-a real powerful attraction to my sister
-13 siblings, 45 nieces and nephews, 384 cousins and I'm only 28 years old!
-most impotent of all: I's gots my sixth grade certificate!

Am I in??

Paul


----------



## 12x23 (Jan 28, 2004)

*You sure did ........*

just don't go broadcasting that higher education ... makes folks around here uncomfortable.


----------



## jaybird (Feb 6, 2004)

*incest.*



PaulCL said:


> I ain't got no yesems to the questions above but I do have...
> 
> -more tattoos than teeth
> -a "# 3" on each one of my pickups
> ...



Incest: "A game the whole family can play."


----------



## |brake-out| (Feb 23, 2004)

*Kind of different, ain't it ?*



jaybird said:


> Just moved south to Knoxvegas from Bahston... Why is there soo many [email protected] dogs around here?  Orange is ugly...
> 
> Actually I kinda like the place...


Yeah, knoxvegas isn't all that bad, I wish the job opp. were better...but if you've got a good one, then it's a pretty decent place to live. Have you ridden up the foothills pkwy. ? It's not really a "hard" climb, but it is about 8-9 miles up. The downhill is awesome...


----------

